# Treats /Chocolate / snacks in general



## sammeyrach89 (Dec 19, 2020)

Hi guys just wondering what your go to treats/chocolates/ snacks  are for your little munchkind and also tips on anything  I can  keep in for him to randomly have  as apose to me saying no you will have to wait untill your tea and il will count it with your tea carbs  Thanks  xx
Fyi I was thinking treats to put in his stocking off Santa.  Xxxx


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Dec 19, 2020)

We tend to do big meals and pudding for lunch and dinner so that cuts down on snacking but otherwise any snack like a packet of crisps that’s around 10g carbs, or a couple of crackers cheese (or other protein), cooked meats, hard boiled eggs, Greek yogurt and berries, nuts & dried fruit, a cereal bar (around 10g of carbs). We basically try to keep snacks to a minimum but if they’re hungry they’re hungry. We aim for around 10g of carbs in a snack and to mix some protein in there not just carbs. Sweets are only usually with meals or exercise.

Christmas treats are eaten with a meal rather than on their own (although occasional sweets on their own will be fine).


----------



## 649tom (Jan 15, 2021)

sammeyrach89 said:


> Hi guys just wondering what your go to treats/chocolates/ snacks  are for your little munchkind and also tips on anything  I can  keep in for him to randomly have  as apose to me saying no you will have to wait untill your tea and il will count it with your tea carbs  Thanks  xx
> Fyi I was thinking treats to put in his stocking off Santa.  Xxxx


Our go to snacks are...
Pepperoni 
Chicken slices 
Babybels
Cheese strings 
Cucumber
Peppers 
Tomatoes 
Carrot 
Pistachios 
Almonds 
Strawberries 
Rasberries 
Blueberries 
Olives 

These are our low carb or no carb snacks that we use to coast her through to meal times x


----------



## RirisR (Jan 22, 2021)

M & S do a range of air dried crisps, e.g. chorizo, peperami at 0.2g of carbs
they are a tad on the expensive side at £1.50 and Asda do choc eclairs which
are low in carbs just two ideas xx


----------

